# David Allan Coe wrote FILTHY songs.



## Mankini

I love DAC but until tonight I had no idea what a Dirty Bird he was! Now I know what to put on the jukebox next time I'm in a family-friendly establishment.


----------



## Dmac

Coe rocks. the underground album rocks!


----------



## Odin

I grew up in the wrong part of the country... Mama would a never let me preform that song at bible study.


----------



## Dmac

Here is a lot of them.


----------



## Tude

yup I've listened to him. John Valby is right up there too -- hehe saw him several times... I'll let you google him


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Rebel Meets Rebel! DAC, Dimebag Darrell, and Rex Brown! (Yeah, I know Vinnie's on here too. I do my best to pretend he doesn't exist.)


----------



## dirty andy

Hank three is the shit as well


----------



## RovingAnarchist

dirty andy said:


> Hank three is the shit as well



Anyone who can do a 4 hour show playing both hardcore metal/punk AND old school country is a hero in my book!


----------



## Johny

I have some dirt Dave saved on my phone lol


----------



## HoboinaTux




----------

